# Questions about Competency Assessment Programme



## South African RPN (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm a Registered Professional Nurse in South Africa looking into the Registration process with the NZ Nursing Council. It is a possibility that I'll have to do the Competency Assessment Programme to register, since I currently don't work in a hospital but at a clinic. The CAP courses are extremely expensive $6500 - $8500 for a 6 week course. I then have to pay for accommodation and is not allowed to work until the Nursing Council approve my registration. I can't afford to pay so much money for this. This type of programme is basically the same in e.g. Australia and the U.K, so it is even more expensive. Can a South African Registered Nurse who recently moved to New Zealand give me any advice about this?


----------

